# "lavar" como reflexivo?



## wind

Olá! Obrigado pela sua ajuda amigos!


Estou estudando Português no Brasil agora (peço desculpas pelos erros ) e reparei numa frase que escutei aqui: 

"Eu lavo as mãos" 

Tenho dúvidas ao respeito. Não seria certo dizer: "Eu ME lavo as mãos"?   Pois, na primeira frase, não fica claro as mãos de quem você lava. Pesquisei na Internete e achei que é certo dizer: "Eu ME lavo as mãos" 

Na mesma conversa, alguém sugeriu: "Eu lavo minhas mãos"  É certa essa forma aí ?  

Então, segundo a norma e segundo a fala, Qual é certa? : "Eu lavo as mãos", "Eu ME lavo as mãos" ou "Eu lavo minhas mãos"?

Obrigado pela sua ajuda,

Wind


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego o *lavar-se* reflexivo não admite máis OD que o pronome reflexivo.
Usa-se também como pronominal (_lavar-se_) no sentido de *lavar uma culpa*.
 Nos demais casos é transitivo: _lavar as mans, lavar o carro, lavar a roupa, lavar a cara_, pero _lavar-se no rio, no banho, na água_, vou lavar-me, etc.


----------



## Outsider

wind said:


> Então, segundo a norma e segundo a fala, Qual é certa? : "Eu lavo as mãos", "Eu ME lavo as mãos" ou "Eu lavo minhas mãos"?


Mas a primeira frase é a mais comum. Se diz que lava as mãos parte-se do princípio de que são as suas.


----------



## Vanda

Para nós o reflexivo é usado no sentido de banhar-se, portanto podemos dizer: me lavei (querendo dizer: tomei banho), etc...


----------



## wind

Olá Outsider!

Obrigado pela sua rápida resposta. Tenho mais uma pergunta para você. Se "Se diz que lava as mãos parte-se do princípio de que são as suas." então por que se diz: "Eu me penteio"?  O cabelo é meu também. 

"Eu me penteio" tem muitas mas coincidências no Google do que "Eu penteio", além de aparecer como verbo reflexivo no dicionário, mesmo do que verbo lavar-se. 

Obrigado mais uma vez!!!

Abraço,

Wind.


----------



## Outsider

wind said:


> Se "Se diz que lava as mãos parte-se do princípio de que são as suas." então por que se diz: "Eu me penteio"?  O cabelo é meu também.


Porque a frase não inclui a palavra "cabelo". Mas se disser "estou a pentear o cabelo" também se depreende que é o seu cabelo que está a pentear. Não se diz "estou a pentear-me o cabelo". É uma construção que não se usa em português.


----------



## wind

Vanda said:


> Para nós o reflexivo é usado no sentido de banhar-se, portanto podemos dizer: me lavei (querendo dizer: tomei banho), etc...


 

Obrigado Vanda pela sua rápida resposta. Você acha pleonasmo na frase:"Eu ME lavo as mãos"?  Acha pleonasmo na frase: "Eu ME lavo MINHAS mãos"?


Mais uma vez, obrigado pela sua ajuda,

Wind.


----------



## wind

Outsider said:


> Porque a frase não inclui a palavra "cabelo". Mas se disser "estou a pentear o cabelo" também se depreende que é o seu cabelo que está a pentear. Não se diz "estou a pentear-me o cabelo". É uma construção que não se usa em português.


 
Ahhh, entendi. Aquela regra donde se desprende "que o cabelo que está a pentear" é o meu, é uma regra da Lingua Portuguesa? Qual é o nome dela? Gostaria saber mais sobre ela já que eu poderia usa-la em outros casos similares. Um site seria ideal, pesquisei e não achei.

Obrigado amigo!

Wind


----------



## Outsider

Não conheço um nome para ela, mas é algo que também ocorre em espanhol, noutras construções. Repare nestas discussões: No tengo el portátil conmigo (parcialmente em espanhol) Levantó las cejas, No pongas los pies en la mesa.


----------



## vf2000

wind said:


> Você acha pleonasmo na frase:"Eu ME lavo as mãos"?  Acha pleonasmo na frase: "Eu ME lavo MINHAS mãos"?


Em português a informação não costuma se repetir na mesma frase. Não se diz, por exemplo "a *mí me* parece" ou "a *mí me* gusta". 
Por isso dizemos:
 "eu lavo as mãos", "eu lavo o rosto", "eu lavo o carro", "eu me lavo"
"eu me penteio", "eu penteio o cabelo", "eu penteio o tapete"
"eu cortei o cabelo" (pode ter sido até outra pessoa que tenha cortado, não importa), "eu cortei o dedo", "eu me cortei".

Considero essa uma das mais difíceis lições para os estudantes das duas línguas
Esperot er ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## Outsider

vf2000 said:


> Em português a informação não costuma se repetir na mesma frase. Não se diz, por exemplo "a *mí me* parece" ou "a *mí me* gusta".


A mim parece-me que o digo. 

No geral, acho o português e o espanhol muito semelhantes a este respeito. Mas verbos como "lavar-se" e "pentear-se" são um caso à parte.


----------



## wind

vf2000 said:


> Em português a informação não costuma se repetir na mesma frase. Não se diz, por exemplo "a *mí me* parece" ou "a *mí me* gusta".
> Por isso dizemos:
> "eu lavo as mãos", "eu lavo o rosto", "eu lavo o carro", "eu me lavo"
> "eu me penteio", "eu penteio o cabelo", "eu penteio o tapete"
> "eu cortei o cabelo" (pode ter sido até outra pessoa que tenha cortado, não importa), "eu cortei o dedo", "eu me cortei".
> 
> Considero essa uma das mais difíceis lições para os estudantes das duas línguas
> Esperot er ajudado,
> AXÉ


 
Oi vf2000! Tudo bem?

Na realidade, em Espanhol, não é que se repita a informação duas vezes na mesma frase. Se diz: "A mí me parece", "A mí me gusta" e  com outros verbos, emtre outras razões, para você ressaltar o cambio do sujeito e dar ênfase.

A: ¿Te gusta bailar?
B: No, no me gusta bailar.
C: Por el contrario, a mí me gusta bailar.

Obrigado.


----------



## wind

Outsider said:


> A mim parece-me que o digo.
> 
> No geral, acho o português e o espanhol muito semelhantes a este respeito. Mas verbos como "lavar-se" e "pentear-se" são um caso à parte.


 

Não esqueça que o verbo parecer tem diferentes significados. Repare:

¿Le parece que lo digo con claridad? (parecer: para dar uma opinião).
Se parece a mi moto. (parecer: ser semelhante).

Voltando para a minha pergunta original, quais outros verbos poderiam se incluir no grupo dos verbos "lavar-se" e "pentear-se"?

Mais uma vez, obrigado.

Abraço Outsider!


----------



## okporip

wind said:


> Olá! Obrigado pela sua ajuda amigos!
> 
> 
> Estou estudando Português no Brasil agora (peço desculpas pelos erros ) e reparei numa frase que escutei aqui:
> 
> "Eu lavo as mãos"
> 
> Tenho dúvidas ao respeito. Não seria certo dizer: "Eu ME lavo as mãos"?   Pois, na primeira frase, não fica claro as mãos de quem você lava. Pesquisei na Internete e achei que é certo dizer: "Eu ME lavo as mãos"
> 
> Na mesma conversa, alguém sugeriu: "Eu lavo minhas mãos"  É certa essa forma aí ?
> 
> Então, segundo a norma e segundo a fala, Qual é certa? : "Eu lavo as mãos", "Eu ME lavo as mãos" ou "Eu lavo minhas mãos"?
> 
> Obrigado pela sua ajuda,
> 
> Wind




Wind,

Eu diria o seguinte...

"Eu lavo as mãos" - frase perfeitamente correta e a mais comum das  opções que você levanta. (Na realidade, no plano coloquial, eu  arriscaria dizer que a opção mais freqüente no Brasil é "lavar a mão" -  assim mesmo, no singular, ainda que o sentido seja, obviamente, o de  lavarem-se ambas as mãos). 

"Eu lavo as minhas mãos" - frase perfeitamente correta e que comporta  alguma redundância de "ênfase". Note que a versão em português para a  célebre frase de Pôncio Pilatos no julgamento de Jesus Cristo é  exatamente esta. 

"Eu me lavo as mãos" - frase em que o "me" tem um sentido dativo  (substitui "minhas") previsto na gramática do português, ainda que não  seja de uso tão frequente. Correta no sentido estrito, vejo essa frase  como algo exótica - correção e exotismo semelhantes ao de dizer-se, por  exemplo, que alguém "pisou-me o pé" (por "pisou no meu pé"). Creio,  porém, que outras construções do mesmo tipo são mais comuns, por razões  estilísticas, do que suas alternativas com pronomes possessivos. Um  exemplo: "beijou-lhe a face", que tenderia a prevalecer sobre "beijou a  sua face" e, ainda mais, sobre "beijou a face dele(a)". 

"Eu me lavo minhas mãos" - aí, sim, já me parece um pleonasmo vicioso.


----------



## Outsider

wind said:


> Voltando para a minha pergunta original, quais outros verbos poderiam se incluir no grupo dos verbos "lavar-se" e "pentear-se"?


Não consigo fazer uma lista exaustiva, caro Wind, mas diria que são muito poucos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tamén, por exemplo: _casar, sentar_.


----------



## Outsider

XiaoRoel said:


> Tamén, por exemplo: _casar, sentar_.


Como assim? Importa-se de dar uns exemplos?


----------



## XiaoRoel

_O Manuel casa com a Adélia_; _o velho sentou na cadeira_. Em espanhol seria _se casa_ e _se sienta_.


----------



## Outsider

Estou a ver. Em português pode-se dizer com ou sem "se" (o significado é o mesmo).


----------



## vf2000

Outsider said:


> Não consigo fazer uma lista exaustiva, caro Wind, mas diria que são muito poucos.



Os verbos que têm usos diferentes no reflexivo em português e espanhol são muitos. Neste momento eu posso lembrar de CAIR (se me cayó la silla) DAR (quien se lo dió?) MATAR (Ayrton Senna se mató) IR (otro que se me vá), 

Já discutimos alguns deles no forum (se me quemó la ropa, me compré un coche, me tomé un café...). 

Eu gostaria de dizer que em português é possível encontrar construções parecidas, de uso pouco freqüente, mas perfeitamente corretas. O problema é que, se não mostrarmos como se diz no português do cotidiano, a pessoa que pergunta nunca vai aprender, e talvez nem entenda quando escutar.

AXÉ


----------



## wind

Amigos,

Agradeço a todos suas respostas. Ajudaram-me muito.

 Vanda: Ainda estou a esperar alguma coisa mais sobre o tema 

Obrigado!!!!!!!

Wind.


----------



## Istriano

Em espanhol as pessoas gostam de enfatizar que fazem algo para elas mesmas:


Voy a comer*me* una pizza.
Vou comer uma pizza.

_Vou me comer uma pizza_. soaria muuito estranho.


Tú *te *lo mereces.
Você merece (isso).


No, entanto:

Voy a comprar*me* un coche nuevo.
Vou comprar um carro zero (*para mim*).

Nesse caso, é muito normal.


----------

